
Signals Matter (A Response to Coding Like a Girl) - danielmiessler
https://danielmiessler.com/blog/signals-matter/
======
GFK_of_xmaspast
Kind of interesting how dude recasts 'wearing a dress' to 'dressing hyper-
feminine.'

~~~
psgbg
Or perhaps could be read as... The programmers are also an urban tribe. Dress
like them.

